# Great juice description



## Alex (9/9/14)

http://vapoureyes.com.au/collections/fruit-blends/products/baratheon-blood

Imagine if every juice company used this format for describing a flavour.

Have a look at their other juice descriptions too.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (9/9/14)

Alex said:


> http://vapoureyes.com.au/collections/fruit-blends/products/baratheon-blood
> 
> Imagine if every juice company did used this format. Have a look at their other juice descriptions too.
> 
> View attachment 11172


 
Not only is it well worded but it also sounds super yummy  I would love some!

Edit: as a GOT fan, who wouldnt want a juice called Baratheon Blood!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (9/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Not only is it well worded but it also sounds super yummy  I would love some!
> 
> Edit: as a GOT fan, who wouldnt want a juice called Baratheon Blood!?


 
http://vapoureyes.com.au/collections/fruit-blends/products/roasted-strawberry

this one made me laugh.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/9/14)

Alex said:


> http://vapoureyes.com.au/collections/fruit-blends/products/roasted-strawberry
> 
> this one made me laugh.


 
that is epic!! Best line ever 



> "If my poop smelled like Roasted Strawberry I would shit my pants on purpose."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/9/14)

Great descriptions indeed! I also like that they provide a recommended steeping time!


----------

